# FCN: Seeking One Or Two  Roommates



## SuperShyBeastie (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a king room reserved for April 8-11th, which  is Friday till monday. I am looking for a few more roommates. Please bring your  pillows and blankets, this is for floor space.

The rules

1. No  sex, thanks.
2. If you get too drunk to get to the bathroom, you will be  sleeping in there.
3. Paws off the minibar.
4. Hotel's rules of no  smoking, please do not come in smelling heavily of smoke. I do not have $200 for  a cleaning fee!

I figured about four people could fit on the floor so the  price per person is $50

Room full, Thanks!


----------



## Mtendo_the_Skunk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi. I would like to know if floor space is still available. I would only be staying for Friday and Saturday night. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 10, 2011)

I was going to say "roommates, or room _mates?_ ^_~" but I guess you answered my question.

I appreciate how you have to tell people you're not going to sleep with strangers just because they happen to be in the same room.

It warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Ley (Mar 10, 2011)

You post this on a furry forum? Really?

But then again.. furries. /shrug


----------



## SuperShyBeastie (Mar 11, 2011)

@ mtendo_the_skunk - Yes, I still have space. ^_^

@ jcfynx - Yeah, I have to put this, it seems. Not that it seems to deter those types any. X3

@ Ley - -checks- Yup, I post this on a furry forum. I am a proud furry who does not go to cons for crazy con sex, isn't that something? I must be one of those weird furs.


----------



## Mtendo_the_Skunk (Mar 11, 2011)

I would like to claim a floor space if possible. We can work out any other details through notes.  My FA is here  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mtendotheskunk/


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperShyBeastie said:


> @ mtendo_the_skunk - Yes, I still have space. ^_^
> 
> @ jcfynx - Yeah, I have to put this, it seems. Not that it seems to deter those types any. X3
> 
> @ Ley - -checks- Yup, I post this on a furry forum. I am a proud furry who does not go to cons for crazy con sex, isn't that something? I must be one of those weird furs.


 
I should have kept 'furry' out, uh.. anyone can contact you- what if something happens? You've never met anyone of the people before. D: I've heard a lot of stories of stuff like this happening and then bad stuff goes down.


----------



## SuperShyBeastie (Mar 12, 2011)

@ mtendo_the_skunk - Alrighty, I will contact you.

@ Ley - I have more faith in people, surprisingly. I've been to enough anime cons to so not. I have ways of staying safe, even if I have to stay up the entire weekend. I also always carry my personal protection. One zap tends to deter them if a simple no wont suffice. I also have my cousin Joe who will be at the con, he's seven feet tall and was in the army for a good while. I'm sure I could also just make him stay in my room with me if I'm scared enough.


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperShyBeastie said:


> @ mtendo_the_skunk - Alrighty, I will contact you.
> 
> @ Ley - I have more faith in people, surprisingly. I've been to enough anime cons to so not. I have ways of staying safe, even if I have to stay up the entire weekend. I also always carry my personal protection. One zap tends to deter them if a simple no wont suffice. I also have my cousin Joe who will be at the con, he's seven feet tall and was in the army for a good while. I'm sure I could also just make him stay in my room with me if I'm scared enough.



Okay then. I'm sorry if I came off as..uhm.. mean in the first thing- I didn't mean it like that. Have fun at the con C:


----------



## SuperShyBeastie (Mar 12, 2011)

Awe, that's okay. I understand what you meant though. Learned my lesson the hard way my first con and ended up sleeping in the car. Now I prefer to talk a lot to my future roommates and I always have my best friend with me. :3

http://www.personalarms.com/stun_master_stun_guns/lipstick-stungun.htm   <-- My Best Friend

Every girl needs one, it works if 'no' umpteen times does not. Of course, this is the absolute last resort if I can't get away/am being touched inappropriately.


----------



## SuperShyBeastie (Mar 12, 2011)

Blargh, my friend has just told me something I'd loved to have known. -headdesk- I suppose I'll have to get some state allowed mace or something, even though that really doesn't work. -shrugs- I'll have to go with threatening them with Joe. Darn Michigan.


----------

